
AMD embraces open source to take on Nvidia’s GameWorks - guardian5x
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/12/amd-embraces-open-source-to-take-on-nvidias-gameworks/
======
mindcrime
I really want AMD to succeed and continue to remain a strong and viable
competitor to both Intel and NVidia. Both because competition is good in the
general sense, and - more to the point - because AMD has embraced Open Source
to a much greater extent. Well, definitely more than NVidia from what I've
seen. Intel do make some OSS contributions, but I think, in general, AMD is
still more "OSS friendly".

I guess I'm being a little bit sentimental as well. My first PC had an AMD
386DX-40 processor and for many years afterwards I stuck to AMD processors
almost exclusively. Definitely during the "build you own machine from parts"
years.

Now if only it were reasonable to build your own laptop, tablet or smart-phone
from components like that... and run any OS you want... _sigh_

------
unprepare
relevant excerpt:

>GPUOpen will, when it is published in January, be open source. AMD will use
the permissive MIT license, allowing GPUOpen code to be used without any
practical restriction in both open and closed source applications, and will
publish all code on GitHub.

------
BrainInAJar
I wonder if that means the drivers'll work for FreeBSD

